# Home made two part calcium



## powder blue (Mar 24, 2012)

Anyone uses Dow Flake Xtra calcium chloride 83-87% pure to make calcium for dosing?


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

I think Dow flake now has elevated levels of bromide so the general consensus is that its not suitable (with out further treatment) for reef use. There are a lot of calcium chloride products out there for homemade dosing.

There are quite a few RC threads on this topic.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

noy said:


> I think Dow flake now has elevated levels of bromide so the general consensus is that its not suitable (with out further treatment) for reef use. There are a lot of calcium chloride products out there for homemade dosing.
> 
> There are quite a few RC threads on this topic.


OP is talking about freshwater I believe as he/she posted in the freshwater section. Unless he/she made a mistake


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> OP is talking about freshwater I believe as he/she posted in the freshwater section. Unless he/she made a mistake


oops - saw calcium - automatically assumed saltwater. Just realized its in the freshwater section. my bad!


----------

